# Plant ID please



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm posting in this forum because I got this plant from Sean. He said Matt (I think) brought it to him when the SWOAPE meeting was at his house.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Perhaps a Limnophila Aromatica.... http://www.photolocker.net/images/evercl92/img0239.jpg
I have them in two tanks, and they look totally different because of different light/water parameters... just my guess? (Who would of thought I'd ever chime in to a Plant ID question?!? I've emailed Matt about 30 times asking what such and such a plant is!)


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Definitely looks like L. aromatica to me as well. Good call, Chris. If you pinch off a leaf or two and crush/roll them between your fingers, it should have a pleasant, herbal aroma...hence the name.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

If it is L. aromatica, in great light the leaves turn purple! :mrgreen:


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Light shouldn't be an issue then, I'm running 390wt CF. And the stem is directly in the stream of CO2 launched from my powerhead.


----------

